# mehrwertdienste und paybyte [ edit ]



## Pardalis1810 (17 April 2010)

Wir wenden uns jetzt mal an die foren wie Computerbetrug . 
Wir haben echt die schnautze voll und hoffen hier tips und ratschläge zu bekommen . Angeblich würden wir ständig 0900 nr anrufen und das neuste ist eine rechnung von paybyte . Nach recherschen unsere seit im internet usw . haben wir festgestellt das die eine oder andere nr voll der [ edit] ist, wo die telkom auch schon gerichtsverfahren verlohren hat . wir sind bei KabelBW ( nach wechsel von der telekom ) dann fing der ganze ärger erst richtig an .Wir haben mal eine nr angewählt und dann kommt die ansage (sehr geehrter anrufer , leider ist der dienst über diese verbindung nicht möglich , bitte rufe mich mit deinem handy an . komisch ist das alles nur Nextnet;mrnextnet . dtms ist . also alles der gleiche laden . die bundesnetzagentur hilft uns auch nicht weiter . wir haben anzeige erstattet , aber die polizei stellte uns nur als idoten da .wenn ihr tips und ratschläge habt . dann her damit . eins ist sicher zahlen werden wir nichts. Lieber lassen wir uns einsperren als das wir so [ edit]  geld überweißen. Lg Pardalis .


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2010)

*AW: mehrwertdienste und paybyte [ edit ]*



Pardalis1810 schrieb:


> wir haben anzeige erstattet , aber die polizei stellte uns nur als idoten da


:auslach: 
Ja und warum wohl? Das ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach eine zivile Sache, deren Klärung nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger ist.



Pardalis1810 schrieb:


> Lieber lassen wir uns einsperren als das wir so   geld überweißen.


Jetzt lasst euch halt erst einmal verklagen oder klagt selbst. Anders, so scheint mir hier, wird wohl kaum der Sachverhalt restlos aufzuklären sein.


----------



## Pardalis1810 (18 April 2010)

*AW: mehrwertdienste und paybyte [ edit ]*

Ja sau komisch !! Der schaden geht bei uns in die tausende!!Und komisch gell. Überall bekommt man den rat anzeige zu erstatten und dagegen zu gehn . Ich dachte hier sind halbwegs normale leute die gute tips haben oder einem helfen wollen. war wohl ein irrtum!!


----------



## wahlhesse (18 April 2010)

*AW: mehrwertdienste und paybyte [ edit ]*

Wenn der Schaden in die Tausende geht, ist es definitiv der beste Weg, einen Anwalt zu beauftragen um die Kosten in den Griff zu bekommen.

Hier einen Wortsalat als Erstposting abzuliefern um Hilfe im Einzelfall zu erwarten, welche hier in Deutschland übrigens so nicht zulässig ist, Stichwort Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz, um dann rumzupöbeln zeugt nicht von einer ernsthaften Vorgehensweise. Daher schließen wir hier ab.

LG
wahlhesse


----------

